# How to Introduce birds to a bird dog



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Recently I asked members what they'd like to see in blog posts on various aspects of training Vizslas relative to hunting. The highest response was for more advanced work, which I will most certainly do. I thought it best (at least for my step by step brain) to simply put them in the basic order we take a dog from beginner to finish. 
Video's will be added, I enlisted the help of a local kid, a techy and excruciatingly young person who his coming in this afternoon to help me with that. I have come to the realization, begrudgingly and finally, that I am really not good at everything!  So please comment on what video bits you might like to see on these posts and I'll do my best to accommodate and add on. Please share with anyone you think it might help. It's going to be my life's work and experience at your fingertips. I hope you enjoy.
All the best,
Ken

https://gundogtrainer.com/how-to-successfully-introduce-birds-to-a-gun-dog/


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for this Ken. I'm looking forward to reading as you go through the process!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

organicthoughts said:


> Thanks for this Ken. I'm looking forward to reading as you go through the process!


same here, thanks Ken


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you Ken.
Very well written, and in depth.


----------



## Pippatheredvizsla (Mar 13, 2017)

Yes thank you so much for sharing your knowledge with the rest of us! Very much appreciated.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

A follow up to this article. We are all still in serious learning mode with video. The production quality is... ok, but not really the level I'd like. Still - something better than nothing, right? We'll keep working on them and hopefully you'll see improvements over time.

We often get the question at what age can we start introduction to birds? And almost as often, is my dog too old to be introduced to birds?

This is a dog we started at 5 years of age. He is a show Vizsla and had not had any exposure to the field or birds. Thought it might help some folks that thought the opportunity has passed with their V.






Hope it helps in some way.
Ken


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

This is a great learning video. I can't wait for all the follow-ups.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

